# Help! guppy has something sticking out of her! :(



## mihaelb (Feb 11, 2009)

guppy hasn't been eating in 3 days. Otherwise, active.

I put in Melafix just incase yesterday, and this morning, the guppy has a semi-transparent yellow/orange sack sticking out of her butt. it's about 2mm in diameter...what is that???


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I will look around, but I am going to put a bet on, from what you describe, as a prolapsed intestine.

http://en.allexperts.com/q/Freshwater-Aquarium-3216/2008/11/Balloon-Molly-w-poss.htm

Edit:
my readings say, get the fish into a hospital tank and not feed it for a couple days and hopefully it should return to normal.


----------



## mihaelb (Feb 11, 2009)

it's definitely not pink, like in the picture. Upon close inspection with a lot of light, I think I see an egg in it too?

Also I just noticed that her spine is bent to the side about 20 degrees and not changing (bend is right behind the abdomen).



Sunstar said:


> I will look around, but I am going to put a bet on, from what you describe, as a prolapsed intestine.
> 
> http://en.allexperts.com/q/Freshwater-Aquarium-3216/2008/11/Balloon-Molly-w-poss.htm
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

female? Could be a prolapsed reproductive tract.


----------



## mihaelb (Feb 11, 2009)

doesn't sound too pleasant

anything I can do?



Sunstar said:


> female? Could be a prolapsed reproductive tract.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I am not sure....

I know when it comes to cattle, a prolapse is a pretty serious thing. they have to get the tract back in. 

Try to isolate her, keep her warm and comfortable
its possible you might need to euth her. Something I won't do until I've tried all I can.


----------



## mihaelb (Feb 11, 2009)

update: 

got home, saw that she gave birth to one (dead) fry, which had a large stomach that was protruding to one side...either deformed or torn up or something. Anyways, maybe the female was in distress because it was stuck...

no other fry, female still won't eat, but the spine is straight now and the yellow sack is gone. 
I'm worried that she's really weak from not eating 3 or 4 days

will keep updating, incase anyone else runs into this.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Okay, she was having a difficult birth. sounds like prolapse for sure. if its back in, keep her rested. she's probably hurting alot.


----------



## mihaelb (Feb 11, 2009)

The guppy girl died sometime during the night 

she gave birth to several more (normal-looking) fry. All were dead, though.

I haven't had a guppy give birth before, so I'm not sure, but the fry seemed much bigger than platy fry, so maybe she just hung on to them (whether willingly or not) too long.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

That's a shame. The birth was too hard on her. Well, at least you tried.


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

I have found that depending on the source of the guppies, and the age of the guppies, that this is not uncommon. 
when you overbreed/inbreed something for many generations it tends to lose its genetic strength and can be succeptible to these types of problems.
i suggest this as genetic as I have had many variants of guppies from varisou breeders and only once came across a variant/breed that this consistently happened to. it was almost consistent at about 9months to 12months of age for that breed.
just my $0.02


----------

